# Resistencia reductora de tensión



## Adriano (Dic 8, 2005)

Hola amigos.

Me gustaría saber la fórmula para saber el valor de la resistencia que tengo que tengo que utilizar para bajar la tensión de una pila de 9 voltios a 4,5 voltios por ejemplo.

Cordiales saludos.

     Adriano


----------



## JR (Dic 8, 2005)

dejame refrescarme la memoria,  y buscar como se calcula, ya q no traje nada con migo, (estoy de viaje en europa y vivo en el caribe)

oki mira si tienes 9dvc y quieres tener 4.5vdc, lo haves de dos formas,   bueno en si hay muchas formas pero como quieres hacerlo con resistencias,  hay va,  pones dos resistencias en serie, del mismo valor, entonces en el primer punto conectas 9vdc y al final o ultimo extremo pones negativo o -vcc bien, en el punto donde se unen las dos resistencias, tendras 4.5vdc  tambien se le llama malla de resistencia ahora bien despues de tener esa configuracion y el voltage necesario entonces tambien tienes q tomar en cuenta los Watts q necesitas, voltage x amp = watts. y hay determinaras de cuanto w seran las resistencias, para tener  la mitad del voltage maximo las resistencias tendran q ser siempre del mismo valor para otras voltages es necesario calcularlo.

espero te sirva


----------



## Adriano (Dic 9, 2005)

Muchas gracias amigo.

O sea que si coloco dos resistencias iguales ¿tienen que ser de 1 K ó valen otros valores?en un punto y otro y extraigo por la mitad la salida ¿me da exctamente la mitad del valor de la pila?  Y si quisiera sacar 3, 5, 8 voltios, por ejemplo, ¿cómo lo haría?

Cordiales saludos.

     Adriano


----------



## Adriano (Dic 9, 2005)

Se me olvidaba, todo esto que pido se trata para sumistrar corriente a un timbre que funciona máximo con 4,5 voltios pero le coloco una pila de 9 voltios para mayor duración.

Cordiales saludos.

       Adriano


----------



## JR (Dic 9, 2005)

pueden ser otras de otros valores, si tienes 9vdc y quieres la mitard 4.5vdc, no necesaria mente tiene q ser de 1k, pueden ser cuarquier valor, ssiempre y cuendo las 2 sean del mismo valor,  tendras la mitad, ahora para sacar, 3 5 8, entonces son 4resistencias en seria, las cuales tendrias q calcular, 

ahora bien, para lo q quieres, no te recomiendo esa configuracion ya q en el momento q baje el voltaje de la 9 entonces el voltage de 4.5 bajara directamente proporcional, 

para eso lo q te recomiendo es lo siguiente


----------



## Adriano (Dic 10, 2005)

Muchas gracias JR, así lo haré.

cordiales saludos.

      Adriano


----------



## MorbidAngel_ (Dic 12, 2005)

mira... lo del primer dibujo se conoce como divisor de tension resistivo
y lo principal en tener en cuenta es la corriente que necesitas para tu circuito
ya que la corriente en el divisor de la foto no es mas que 9v dividido por 2k (2 resistores de 1k en serie)= 4.5 mA (esta corriente es una mierda) solo te prende un led <- !!

pero si keres mas corriente basta con disminuir el valor de ambos resistores y ajustarlo al valor de corriente ke necesites....
notese tambien que la potencia de los resistores es importante en estos casos...

la formula general del divisor de tension es


----------



## Nilfred (Abr 2, 2006)

Estas queriendo que dure más con una "pila" de 9v pero te va a durar menos, porque la batería de 9v se compone internamente de 6 pilas chiquititas que no duran una mierda comparada con una pila AA.
Al hablar de duración lo que vale es la corriente que son capaces de entregar por hora.
Un ejemplo para pilas Energizer:
Batería 9v 625mAh
Pila AA 1,5v 2850mAh
Pila D 1,5v 20500mAh
Si tenes idea de cuanto consume tu timbre te puedo calcular cuantas horas de uso va a durar con 9v y con 3 AA.
Al abrir cualquier datasheet te da la curva característica de descarga y ahi te das cuenta que si de 9v paso a 4,5v no es que se gastó la mitad sino que ya no sirve más para nada.


----------



## Adriano (Abr 2, 2006)

Hola Nilfred.

Ya quité la de 9 voltios y puse directamente tres pilas de 1,5 voltios, ya que no sé por qué el L7805, el integrado reductor de tensión aún estando desconectado el timbre, seguía consumiendo pila y en 5 días se agotaba.

¿Consume el L7805 batería aunque el timbre esté desconectado ? ya que este integrado iba directamente a la pila y el interruptor estaba en otra parte del circuito y no cortaba el contacto entre pila y L7805.

Saludos.

     Adriano


----------



## pepepuerto (Abr 2, 2006)

Hola Adriano, y demas ,creo que esos cicuitos son normales, para una tension constante pero siempre tienen, consumo ,cosa muy importante cuando se trata de una bateria , ,,,se mira el consumo del tiembre y aplicamos la ley de ohm ,que todos conocemos R=V/I, osea 4,5/I suerte saludos


----------



## Nilfred (Abr 2, 2006)

Adriano dijo:
			
		

> ¿Consume el L7805 batería aunque el timbre esté desconectado ?


Por supuesto que si. Nunca está demás echarle una mirada al datasheet del 78L05.
¿Así que tu timbre consume menos de 100 mA? Serían 2850 mAh/100 mA = 28h30' de uso continuo.


----------



## nino (Abr 21, 2006)

Las soluciones que te dan de usar solo un divisor de voltaje no son las correctas, ya que debes de tomar en cuenta que tu timbre tambien tiene una carga (resistencia), que lo mas probable es que ni siquiera sea solamente resisitiva, sino inductiva o capacitiva(impedancia), de cualquier manera en el mejor de los casos de que sea resistiva, y si pones 2 resistencias de 1K en serie, y las alimentas con 9V, teoricamente vas a tener 4.5V en una de las resistencias, pero al momento de conectar tu timbre, las condiciones van a cambiar a tener una resistencia de 1K en serie con el paralelo de una resistencia de 1K y la impedacia de tu timbre y por lo tanto el voltaje que le estas suministrando a tu timbre es ta dado por V=(9x/x+1), donde la resisitencia de tu timbre es x y se usan resistencias de 1K. Ahora la solucion, no es tan sencilla como aparenta, sino que tendrias que armar una pequeña fuente de alimentacion con circuitos integrados, puedes usar el 7805 es un transistor regulador de voltajes positivos, con el cual puedes obtener 5V a la salida, usando tu pila el 7805 y un capacitor, si quieres 4.5 forzosamente, puedes usar el LM317 que es muy parecido pero puedes regular de 0V a 12V, usando una resistencia un potenciometro, 2 capacitores y el LM317. Pero si no te quieres complicar el asunto y tu timbre no lo vas a mover de tu casa, compra un adaptador.


----------



## lalosoft (Abr 21, 2006)

Adriano dijo:
			
		

> Hola Nilfred.
> 
> Ya quité la de 9 voltios y puse directamente tres pilas de 1,5 voltios, ya que no sé por qué el L7805, el integrado reductor de tensión aún estando desconectado el timbre, seguía consumiendo pila y en 5 días se agotaba.
> 
> ...



El L7805 necesita voltage y corriente para poder funcionar,lo que tienes que cambiar es el lugar  del  interruptor que deve ir entre la bataria y el pin de entrada L7805, no entre el pin de salida del L7805 y el timbre.


----------

